# inducing a period after depo



## bubbledumpster (Jun 22, 2008)

i took on depo shot in may of '09 (so it should have stayed in my system may 1-aug 1). it completely wrecked my body, and the entire time i was on it was one long period.

i one tiny little period after that and then took the morning after pill in Nov, two days after which I had massive cramping and bleeding. I then had a regular period in Dec. My last period was on Jan 13 of this year.

Does anyone have any suggestions for natural remedies I can try to get my body back on track? I don't want to try the BC pill yet because I have a history of depression.


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you tried progesterone cream 3 weeks on, one week off for a few months? It ought to work. You can see infertilityworkshop . com for more info or PM me. Warm cycle teapills are also helpful, but you MUST ask a TCM practioner first-- they can be dangerous if not used properly.

blessings


----------

